# jumping off



## Driveline (Nov 16, 2008)

Have new CP c liner and B unit just out of box( proto 1000 ).Making its first run on tracks,just getting 1/2 way into the turn and the front truck 2nd set of wheels jumps to inside of track on a left hand curve (22) on the B unit causing a derail, ?????
Have run both unit's as singles and same B unit 2nd axle jumps in ??? 

Have 6 new units and only the one B unit has this problem ,all my other trains run through this curve without any problem.( old and new trains low speed and high speed testing ).

It seems that this 2nd axle on 1st truck has a problem ,but I realy dont know what to look at to cure this , .

Needing Help Please..

Thanks Ray


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Are the wheels true on the axle? I.E. are they tilted in just slightly on the one that is jumping?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

If it turns to the right and not the left, I'd look for some obstruction causing the trucks not to be able to move in that direction. A burr in the mold, some wire hold the truck back...... A quick file or sanding job may fix the problem.


Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Also make sure the truck turns easily. A stiff wire connection may be a problem. Then again the turn may be too tight for the engine. Most likely a binding problem or an axle out of true.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

One other thing this old noggin' just thought of. A high spot at the rail ends/connection.

Bob


----------



## Driveline (Nov 16, 2008)

Well have gone over tracks and curve ,seems to be ok but did give a little file to all sides and checked for level ( no high no low spots). Removed body looked at all under carage, wheels all look good ,measured up with another unit looks good,. 

Have removed the plastic truck sides and spacer plate ,,Runs around now without the 2nd axle jumping in when making that turn now ( low and high speed ) Seems that somthing with the plastic is the problem it may need a little shave ..

Thanks , tkruger ,Stationmaster Bob and The T-Man for the inputwe seem to have a start to the end . 
Ray


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

It's usually just a simple fix. You'll fix it.

Bob


----------

